# If you know someone wants to kill you but has not made a threat against you, what would you do?



## randomguypassingthrough

forget about it ... no serious responses ...


----------



## cc3915

Is this the guy?


----------



## randomguypassingthrough

cc3915 said:


> Is this the guy?


A tad more intimidating than that LOL


----------



## Hush

Get him first. In court, show the jury Minority Report. Boom, acquittal.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Well, obviously you have ESP, and can read this persons thoughts. Use your mental telepathy powers to implode their brains. 

I would then go punch yourself in the face repeatedly.


----------



## USAF286

Read the OP and try contacting this guy.

http://www.masscops.com/threads/craigslist-wacker-armed-escort-boston-north-shore.92035/


----------



## cc3915




----------



## Dan Stark

Count to 1000


----------



## niteowl1970




----------



## Guest

Wolfman said:


> I usually just walk through the door and say to them, "Hi Honey, I'm home!"


LOL!! I needed that!! Thanks so much, Wolfman!!


----------

